# What is this? Seems resistant to certainty



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Any ideas?

FWIW this area is shadier and wetter than the rest of the lawn.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Virginia Buttonweed?


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

I hit it with some celsius today. Hopefully that does the trick


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Looks like Doveweed to me


----------



## Woffski (Apr 26, 2020)

That is Doveweed.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

DFWdude said:


> I hit it with some celsius today. Hopefully that does the trick


Yeah, looks like Doveweed to me as well. Celsius will smoke it but it may take a few weeks (and maybe a couple of apps) at the high rate.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

@DFWdude how's the Celsius working?


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Only so-so, so far


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

Celsius is slooooooooow. The times Ive used it I always think it didnt work.....then it kicks in.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

TampaBayFL said:


> Celsius is slooooooooow. The times Ive used it I always think it didnt work.....then it kicks in.


How long we talking? I found some more Doveweed yesterday and thinking about trying Celsius since my most recent trial with sulfentrazone put a hurting on my palmetto.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What about spot treating with round up?


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

ionicatoms said:


> TampaBayFL said:
> 
> 
> > Celsius is slooooooooow. The times Ive used it I always think it didnt work.....then it kicks in.
> ...


Like 2 weeks long to see a very obvious hurtin' on the Doveweed and that was a few days after I did a 2nd high rate app at roughly the 10 day mark. That 2nd app maybe wasnt necessary, but I wasnt taking any chances! I think at about 3 weeks or so the Doveweed was mulch😊

I can report that, fortunately, sulfentrazone hasnt given zoysia or bermuda that Ive used it on any indications of damage.


----------

